# What Do Yall Consider Over Feeding



## flex fish (Aug 20, 2010)

I've had this 14" rhom about a month now Ive never dealt with a rhom before or a fish this size, I've raised a shoal of piranhas for almost five years raised them from babies all to around 11" to the biggest being 13" which was my piraya I had a good schedual as far as feeding them and how much to feed. I've had this rhom like I said about a month and I cant figure if I'm over feeding or not, I fed him three whol catfish Friday all around 6" to 7" I checked my water later that night and I noticed some undetected ammo it wasn't quite yellow but it wasn't at all 0.25 either then it was 0.25 by the next day, he ate it all so quick didn't think it would be over feeding.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Sounds like you have a good eater.
I just feed till they slow down. How often are you feeding and are those whole catfish or whole fillets?
I would think that one fillet would be enough. Also do you cut it up into bite sized chunks? Its less messy when you do

Also what are you running for filtration in the tank and how big is it?


----------



## flex fish (Aug 20, 2010)

The cat fish is whole cat fish from the lake, froze of course. I feed once every Friday, my tank is a 210, 7x24x24, my filtration is a 75gallon sump about 30gallons is all bio, and I'm also running a fx5 filled with bio max filtration is a totall of about 2800gph, about 30% to 40% Water changes twice a week with good gravel vaces, the undetected amount of ammo pops up about 10 hours after feeding this just started happening about two weeks ago and I can't figure it out I have more than enough bio, and nothing is ever left behind just very very very small debri can't barley even see it it's not enough to do a water change over. Am I over feeding?


----------



## flex fish (Aug 20, 2010)

I guess no one has a clue right!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I dont think you're over feeding but I would spread out his meals rather than just one feeding every friday.
What might be happening is that you have no ammo since your not feeding most of the week and then all of a sudden you feed and get a mini spike after you finally feed


----------



## flex fish (Aug 20, 2010)

Like feed twice a week rather than every 7Th day, it makes since what your sayin I could see that happening never thought about it like that


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Your Beneficial bacteria feed on ammo and nitrites so I would say its better to give them a more constant source of ammo


----------



## flex fish (Aug 20, 2010)

****** said:


> Your Beneficial bacteria feed on ammo and nitrites so I would say its better to give them a more constant source of ammo


That makes since, so do you think that's why I was having small amounts of ammo because my bacteria source was dying off , because when I was feeding like twice a week I never had this problem, thanks for the good points, I'm glad somebody responded


----------

